# Building a bigger chest, need advice



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey guys I'm searching for new ways to build a bigger chest here is my picture of my chest. Iv been struggling for years on getting it to grow and I Just can't find the right formal basically. Anyone's opinion will be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 10, 2016)

What's your current chest-specific training look like?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 10, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> Hey guys I'm searching for new ways to build a bigger chest here is my picture of my chest. Iv been struggling for years on getting it to grow and I Just can't find the right formal basically. Anyone's opinion will be appreciated! Thanks



What tool said I use non linear peridizaion one week will buy heavy weight low value and the next lighter weight high volume I love 10x10 and found my larger muscle groups chest,back, and quads respond better to higher value but have to continue to work on strength so your continually pushing more weight and forcing the body to grow


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 10, 2016)

Read the thread rippedzilla wrote it's a good read


----------



## snake (Jun 10, 2016)

I really don't want you to take this the wrong way but if you've " Been struggling for year" I think you may have an underlying problem that goes much deeper then your chest development. I think something is awry with your entire training, and I say that without even seeing your wheels. 

Like I said, don't take this the wrong way but could you layout your program?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 10, 2016)

snake said:


> I really don't want you to take this the wrong way but if you've " Been struggling for year" I think you may have an underlying problem that goes much deeper then your chest development. I think something is awry with your entire training, and I say that without even seeing your wheels.
> 
> Like I said, don't take this the wrong way but could you layout your program?



Seems like every week someone is inquiring about their chest .


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 10, 2016)

snake said:


> I really don't want you to take this the wrong way but if you've " Been struggling for year" I think you may have an underlying problem that goes much deeper then your chest development. I think something is awry with your entire training, and I say that without even seeing your wheels.
> 
> Like I said, don't take this the wrong way but could you layout your program?







My wheels aren't really the issue


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 10, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> What tool said I use non linear peridizaion one week will buy heavy weight low value and the next lighter weight high volume I love 10x10 and found my larger muscle groups chest,back, and quads respond better to higher value but have to continue to work on strength so your continually pushing more weight and forcing the body to grow



Thanks dream chaser I'll look into it


----------



## Maijah (Jun 10, 2016)

What are you doing for chest exercises? What does your routine look like?


----------



## Maijah (Jun 10, 2016)

I know for me incline bench really made a huge difference in chest development.  Flat bench is great but inline really helped my upper pecs and front delts develop


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

Maijah said:


> I know for me incline bench really made a huge difference in chest development.  Flat bench is great but inline really helped my upper pecs and front delts develop



Iv been doing incline, 4 sets of 10-12, then decline 4 sets of 12, flys 3 sets of 12-15, flat bench 4 sets 10-15 reps. Then I add some dips and some Tris in to end the session. I just now recently got a partner. So with him iv been doing some force reps, hopefully that will help.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 11, 2016)

how much you bench bro


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> how much you bench bro



265 for 3 reps, solid 15 reps of 225


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 11, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> 265 for 3 reps, solid 15 reps of 225



I'd say you need to start lifting heavier and forget the 15 rep stuff. Because you should be able to put up 315.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> I'd say you need to start lifting heavier and forget the 15 rep stuff. Because you should be able to put up 315.



Well I'm hoping to reach that now that I have a lifting partner. I never went higher then that in fear of hurting my shoulder.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2016)

Definitely add is some heavier weight for lower reps. I said ADD in. Lol. Do 5x5 or 8x3. Or a few sets of 6 to absolute failure. Let that heavy weight build some mass. U can still need the high rep stuff too. Just do it all brother.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 11, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> Well I'm hoping to reach that now that I have a lifting partner. I never went higher then that in fear of hurting my shoulder.



Go to you tube and search " so you think you can bench ". 

Your bench numbers will go up in a hurry, taking your chest size with it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Definitely add is some heavier weight for power reps. I said ADD in. Lol. Do 5x5 or 8x3. Or a few sets of 6 to absolute failure. Let that heavy weight build some mass. U can still need the high rep stuff too. Just do it all brother.



Well over a 500 pound bencher right here ^^^^^^ I'd listen to him if I were you.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

Alright will do thanks guys much appreciated


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2016)

U said u can bench 265 for 3 reps. So one week get into the gym and do 235 for for 8 sets of 3. If that's easy then the next time u do it add five to ten pounds. Do things like that where u use the same weight for a certain number of working sets and watch your bench go up fast.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2016)

Incline db fly/press also. Do a hybrid of a fly and a press. Go heavy. Sets of 8 to failure. Don't be a pussy. I go up to the 110s on these and make my chest grow like crazy. Half fly half press. Use nothing but chest. Bring the weights down low so you avoid shoulder injuries.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2016)

I should bring ecks to a few gyms in brooklyn we would make so much money hustling people in bench press contests


----------



## Rip (Jun 11, 2016)

Hypertrophy range is 8-12


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2016)

Rip said:


> Hypertrophy range is 8-12



That's complete bullshit. If that's the case then I wouldn't be as big as I am. Or neither would tool or any other powerlifter. My legs and chest have never been as big as they are now and that's from heavy powerlifting WITH some higher rep accessory work.  This kid needs mass. He needs to move some heavy iron. None of this pussy slow controlled get a pump with a million reps shit. He's been doing that and its not working. Time to change it up. Like I said he needs to do both!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2016)

Strength breeds size. Get stronger and you will get bigger


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's complete bullshit. If that's the case then I wouldn't be as big as I am. Or neither would tool or any other powerlifter. My legs and chest have never been as big as they are now and that's from heavy powerlifting WITH some higher rep accessory work.  This kid needs mass. He needs to move some heavy iron. None of this pussy slow controlled get a pump with a million reps shit. He's been doing that and its not working. Time to change it up. Like I said he needs to do both!!!



Agreed I will be doing what you said, iv been doing the 8-12 for a while now and it's doing nothing. Mostly shit genetics in the chest


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 11, 2016)

I had a huge time developing anything in my upper chest so I hit upper first for the longest time tell they stopped being a stubborn little bitch and grew then I just always mixed it up week to week on if I started with upper or lower snd I always change up the rep range, and sets I do. 
No disrespect also but ur program your doing isn't working or doing shit for u as snake snd allot of guys said. No homo but u have a body frame that could pack onsome serious mass. Get ur diet and eating down first and foremost. Take what these guys say to heart 
We all know our shit for the most part 
Good luck man


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I had a huge time developing anything in my upper chest so I hit upper first for the longest time tell they stopped being a stubborn little bitch and grew then I just always mixed it up week to week on if I started with upper or lower snd I always change up the rep range, and sets I do.
> No disrespect also but ur program your doing isn't working or doing shit for u as snake snd allot of guys said. No homo but u have a body frame that could pack onsome serious mass. Get ur diet and eating down first and foremost. Take what these guys say to heart
> We all know our shit for the most part
> Good luck man



Appreciate the comment back. I was actually thinking of splitting my chest hitting it twice a week lower then upper? Do you think that could help. See the only body part I'm having trouble growing is my chest. My legs and calves grow like weeds. So I'm blessed in that area, although I did put a lot of work into them.


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 11, 2016)

Cyclemaniac said:


> Appreciate the comment back. I was actually thinking of splitting my chest hitting it twice a week lower then upper? Do you think that could help. See the only body part I'm having trouble growing is my chest. My legs and calves grow like weeds. So I'm blessed in that area, although I did put a lot of work into
> 
> 
> How many years u been training man?
> And yes I would help and shock the muscles some.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 11, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Well over a 500 pound bencher right here ^^^^^^ I'd listen to him if I were you.



Any advice ecks gives about bench or chest you should take to heart and remember ugbb bench king for a reason. Any advice for that matter he knows his shit


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Cyclemaniac said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate the comment back. I was actually thinking of splitting my chest hitting it twice a week lower then upper? Do you think that could help. See the only body part I'm having trouble growing is my chest. My legs and calves grow like weeds. So I'm blessed in that area, although I did put a lot of work into
> ...


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 11, 2016)

Injury from snowboarding


----------



## mickems (Jun 12, 2016)

I tried various ways to make my chest grow. One thing that I did, that I really noticed a difference in my chest was, when I started doing cable machine flys. Moderate-heavy wt and higher reps worked for me.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jun 15, 2016)

mickems said:


> I tried various ways to make my chest grow. One thing that I did, that I really noticed a difference in my chest was, when I started doing cable machine flys. Moderate-heavy wt and higher reps worked for me.



Yea Iv been doing cable flys and dumbell. I now have a partner in the gym and my bench has gone up and I think my chest is growing.


----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)

+1 :32 (1):


----------



## Rip (Jun 22, 2016)

Are you going as heavy as you can for 8 to 12 reps? If you can do 12, you need to increase the weight. 
When I say 8 to 12, I mean straining to get the last rep. 
As well, I go through periods where I do sets of maybe 5 or 6 reps to increase strength and/or to confuse the muscle. 
In addition, you can pyramid 6, 8, 10, and 12 reps, going as heavy as possible for each set. 
Form is also extremely important. A slight arch in the back, shoulders pulled back, chest pushed out, throughout the execution. 
There's a difference between powerlifting and bodybuilding. 
If you can do 15 reps, you're probably not lifting heavy enough.



Cyclemaniac said:


> Agreed I will be doing what you said, iv been doing the 8-12 for a while now and it's doing nothing. Mostly shit genetics in the chest


----------



## Rip (Jun 22, 2016)

Train smart. Listen to YOUR body. Use good form. 
I've seen guys who can lift a ton of weight but don't look like they lift weights. 
There's a difference between powerlifting and bodybuilding.


----------



## lunasal (Jun 23, 2016)

barbell bench press,incline dumbbell press,bar dip,they can all help to build bigger chest, and the food is important of course


----------



## Hoomy903 (Jul 8, 2016)

You just need to do lots of incline bench to build your upper pecs and get that barrel look. Because the worst thing you can do is build you lower pecs and then not have upper pec development and then get that titty look even though you have a shredded chest. 

I used to do 5 exercises with 1 fly exercise and one flat bench the other 3 were all incline exercises and it really worked for me. Now I actually only do flat as to not get my chest too far ahead of the rest of my body. But it also comes down to the way your body is built and responds. I needed to do 4 sets with 2 7-12 reps sets and then the other 2 quite heavy and down into the 3-6 reps range.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Jul 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U said u can bench 265 for 3 reps. So one week get into the gym and do 235 for for 8 sets of 3. If that's easy then the next time u do it add five to ten pounds. Do things like that where u use the same weight for a certain number of working sets and watch your bench go up fast.



That's actually what I'm doing now, I'm trying to get 10 of 225 solid, th and move up like 10-20lbs and do the Same thing. Since having a partner iv been doing a lot of force reps and my chest is finally growing a little but nothing crazy


----------



## Rip (Jul 17, 2016)

Also, slightly arch the back, stick the chest out, and squeeze the shoulders blades together throughout the entire movement


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 17, 2016)

Aside from rep schemes, where I agree with everyone else that you should be training heavier, intensity could be an issue. I frequently employ rest pause and drop sets together to ensure I'm hitting the muscle hard enough. One of my favorite methods for chest is to pick a barbell press like decline or even smith incline, work up to a heavy set of 5, then do two rest pauses with it striving to get at least 3 on the second set and a grinder or two on the second. Then I immediately strip the weight by 30-40% and rep to failure. Following this I will rest then pick a dB press that is the opposite angle that I just worked and do 4-5 volume sets in the 8-12 range. Alternate the angle you pick for your rest pause set amd do this twice a week. Add weight as you can. Chest will grow.


----------



## Simbrilee (Jul 18, 2016)

Do you eat enough?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2016)

How long have you been lifting ?


----------



## Sam.Dee (Jul 19, 2016)

I gained the most chest size when i changed my training to 1 rep max


----------

